# 

## LAEN

³   ,   1988 .   
 ,       ,         
ʳ ". . "   ,     . ˳   . 
5-,  ,  !
6-    .
7- ...
8-     (    )
10- -     ,      ,       -  .

----------


## PaveL_86

,       ,       1966 ,        1984  (    ), ?           ,   .     ". "   ,       -   .  (      ,     1963 ).          ,

----------


## wap-poltava

...

----------


## LAEN

*wap-poltava*, 1965 http://transphoto.ru/photo/443878/

----------


## wap-poltava

**   _        :        ,    !.  ,        , , ,              .     ? _  
           .   ,   .            ,         ,    20-    ,                .            :   ,           .    14  1962           ϳ .    
           1963         .   ,             ,        ,          .         ,        .      ,        ,      .        ,       ,    70-          ,         
        . 6  1981     !    
³    :
     2:   ϳ  ( . ,  )
     3:     ( .  , ѳ  )
     7:    ' ( . , ,  ) 
  2008 ,  ,   ,     :  
     10:     ( . , , ) 
     14:    ' ( . ,  , ǳ)   
  ,         ,         .   ,            .         (  ) ,         ,  , 䳿, ,     . 
  ,             ,  ,  ,  ,   . 
  ³ .   http://sherbanirada.poltava.ua/histo...rolleybus.html

----------

> :       ,    !.  ,        , , ,           .

        3  ( -    , -),  10   . **:

----------

